# Der Gelösch Meister XL- die Ensheimer PUR Alternative



## Valleybrother (16. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Bikers, nach einer guten Idee von Puremalt  habe ich den Gelösch Meister überarbeitet. Im Bereich Sengscheid sind nun noch ein kleiner Downhill, und zwei wirklich fiese Uphills dazu gekommen. Und weil ich schon dabei war habe ich dann noch eine Schleife über den geliebten Stiefel dran gehangen, und wenn schon denn schon  , noch in der Ecke Reichenbrunn Teile der Eröffnungsrunde von St.Ingberter MBM. Jetzt ist das ganze eine schöne große Tagestour mit 50 km und fast 1400 hm. Könnt Ihr ja mal testen. 
GPS Daten und Infos gibt es bei : 

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.69486.html

Vielleicht mache ich im Januar,wenn die Trails schön gefroren sind, mal ein Event daraus. Dann mal viel Spaß, und Kette rechts.
Peter


----------



## Oberaggi (16. Oktober 2010)

Hallo G-Meister,

dann zeig uns am Montag mal die Änderungen.

Oder wollte ich das jetzt eigentlich gar nicht schreiben???

Gruß
Oberaggi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Valleybrother (16. Oktober 2010)

Hmm, gerne, wird aber hart, sehr hart, möchtest Du das wirklich ?


----------



## Oberaggi (16. Oktober 2010)

Valleybrother schrieb:


> Hmm, gerne, wird aber hart, sehr hart, möchtest Du das wirklich ?


Ich wollte eigentlich auch noch nie auf dem Heimweg vom Gebberg auf den Wickersberg.
So lange es nicht wieder so ein lockeres Ausrollen wird dann doch gerne.


----------



## Valleybrother (16. Oktober 2010)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Ich wollte eigentlich auch noch nie auf dem Heimweg vom Gebberg auf den Wickersberg.
> So lange es nicht wieder so ein lockeres Ausrollen wird dann doch gerne.



ich dachte das wäre Deine Idee gewesen, schauen wir mal am Montag.
Heute bin ich müde, ich war heute mittag den HaldenRundWeg im Saar Kohlenwald gefahren, leichtsinniger (oder auch dooferweise) bin ich mit dem Bike auch noch zum Einstieg am Ludwigpark gekurbelt. Waren dann wieder runde 90 km mit ordentlich höhenmeterchen, die sind vielleicht steil die Halden. Aber ne schöne Runde, alles drin, Trails, Wurzeln, Brücken - Wirklich schön, sollten wir mal alle Fahren,- vielleicht beim 2011er E-MBM.
Grüße, und Gute Nacht
Peter


----------



## Laktatbolzen (17. Oktober 2010)

Wenn es morgen net wie aus dem Eimer regnet werd ich mir die Tour mal vornehmen.

Danke Dir für die mühe und das zusammenstellen der Tour.

Gruß TIlo


----------



## Valleybrother (18. Oktober 2010)

so spät noch online gewesen, ich hoffe es war nicht zu feucht, nach Regen ist das Geläuf im Ensheímer Gelösch schwierig.
Grüße
Ptere


----------



## Laktatbolzen (18. Oktober 2010)

Jap konnt net pennen...aber hab die Zeit genutzt um die datei auf mein Garmin zu ziehn )
War zwar etwas feucht hat aber trotzdem laune gemacht...kenn mich ja eh dort aus komm uhrsprünglich aus Bischmisheim.

gruß tilo


----------



## puremalt (18. Oktober 2010)

Hey Peter,
super gelöst, das mit der Überschneidung  Vor allem hat man jetzt nicht beide fiesen Uphills direkt hintereinander. So bekomm ich vielleicht weniger den Buckel verflucht.

Ist jetzt 'ne Spitzen-Tour.
Werde fleissig beim Einfahren helfen. Vor allem der Dachs und sein Vorgeläuf haben's mir angetan.


----------



## JarJarBings (18. Oktober 2010)

Valleybrother schrieb:


> ich dachte das wäre Deine Idee gewesen, schauen wir mal am Montag.
> Heute bin ich müde, ich war heute mittag den HaldenRundWeg im Saar Kohlenwald gefahren, leichtsinniger (oder auch dooferweise) bin ich mit dem Bike auch noch zum Einstieg am Ludwigpark gekurbelt. Waren dann wieder runde 90 km mit ordentlich höhenmeterchen, die sind vielleicht steil die Halden. Aber ne schöne Runde, alles drin, Trails, Wurzeln, Brücken - Wirklich schön, sollten wir mal alle Fahren,- vielleicht beim 2011er E-MBM.
> Grüße, und Gute Nacht
> Peter



eigentlich will ich im nächsten jahr wieder mitfahren, um die frauenquote nach oben zu drücken , mach den E-MBM nicht zuuu schwer....


----------



## Valleybrother (18. Oktober 2010)

Yiep, danke für die Blumen. Der Dachs ist auch mein Liebling, und ehrlich , ich habe vor 10 Jahren auch mal einen dort gesehen. Links am Hang am Hang nach unten sieht man auch die Bauten. 
Vielleicht können wir den GM ja mal gemeinsam fahren, wäre mal ganz nett noch ein paar andere Biker der Gegend kennen zulernen.
Viele Grüße
Peter

P.S. am Wochenende bin auch mal noch ein anderes interresantes Projekt der Region angegangen. Den Halden Rundwanderweg im Saarkohlenwald,
schöne Strecke, alles drin was man braucht, satte 55 km und 1400 hm.
Stell ich die Tage mal bei GPS-tour.info ein. Lohnt sich wirklich,harte ANstieg (auf die Halden )gute Abfahrten, Trails, Wurzeln, Treppen und Brücken und zwischendurch immerwieder auch ein paar
Rollpassagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Valleybrother (18. Oktober 2010)

JarJarBings schrieb:


> eigentlich will ich im nächsten jahr wieder mitfahren, um die frauenquote nach oben zu drücken , mach den E-MBM nicht zuuu schwer....



nee, keine sorge die 4.Ausgabe wird wieder gemütlicher, mit mehr Rollpassagen und hoffentlich auch wieder einer McD. VP in St.Ingbert.
Und das mit der Frauen Quote ist eine gute Idee, diesesmal waren wir Kerle, bis auf die lieben Helferlein an den VP's ja unter uns. Berschgeiß kenne ich gar nicht, aber aufgrund des Bikes vermute ich mal Total Normal


----------



## JarJarBings (18. Oktober 2010)

total normal ist ziemlich genau getroffen. 
ja, mit McD war es definitiv weltklasse, viel besser als pasta....


----------



## manurie (7. April 2013)

Thema mal aufwärm 
Ich bin das heute mal gefahren, nur einen Teil, weil ich von Brebach/Fechingen kommend in Richtung Stiefel/Sengscheid öfters fahre. Da fahre ich halt durchs Tal an den Fischweihern vorbei hoch zur Spinne, nehme Hänsel&Gretel mit, am Ausstieg rechts hoch nen kurzes Stück und dann den Trail runter in Richtung Sengscheid, der von der Forstwirtschaft verwüstet wurde, lässt sich im Downhill aber gut fahren.

Na jedenfalls bin ich heute den Anweisungen des Gelöschmeisters gefolgt und hab mit dem Anstieg in Richtung Dorndorfhütte begonnen, die Trails aber danach waren stellenweise schon zugewachsen, schade eigentlich, wenn nicht alle 50m nen Baum übern Weg liegt, lässt sich das flüssig fahren mit Spass dabei. Und eben das war das Schwierige an der Navigation, man konnte stellenweise keinen Trail erkennen, so bin ich eben öfters in der Pampa gefahren, hat auch was. 

So bin ich heute gefahren:
http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/workout/manurie/6rq6riknub6q6mq4


----------



## Valleybrother (15. April 2013)

Hi, vielen Dank für dass Feedback und auch sorry. Einige Trails sind bereits seit dem letzten Sommer wegen einigen umgefallenen Bäumen kaum noch fahrbar. Das ist echt schade. Aber ich schaffe es momentan leider nicht die noch mal frei zu räumen. Insbesonders der Dachstrail und den Heimkehrer Treil hat es böse erwischt. Ich nehme die Runde mal vom Netz. Vielleicht gelingt es mir ja im Lauf des Jahres die Strecke wieder in einen fahrbaren Zustand zu vesetzen.
Kette rechts und Viele Grüße, Valleybrother


----------



## manurie (15. April 2013)

Ich hab ja noch die gpx-Daten 
Ich glaub auf dem Heimkehrertrail habe ich mich verirrt, den Rest werde ich in Stücken auch noch mal fahren. Für mich ists günstig dort zu fahren, komme immer von Brebach und Richtung Stiefel weiter.

Die nächsten 3 Wochen komme ich nicht dort zu fahren. 

Ansonsten suche ich mir immer neue Trails zum fahren, ich war heute unterwegs, allerdings rund um Wuppertal/Remscheid und hab wieder paar nette Sachen gefunden. 

Danke für den Gelöschmeister, ich fahr da auch erst seit 6 Monaten. Ensheimer Gelösch ist nicht so einfach, man weiss manchmal nicht wo man ist.


----------

